# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  شحن101

## عاشق المصطفى

السلام عليكم 
الجهاز يعطي البطاريه لا تشحن  غيرة ريش بطاريه مع بطاريه مع تغير اكثر من شاحن  وتنضيف الجهاز ونفس المشكله ممكن مسببات العطل؟

----------


## راشدمحمد

اخى القطع المسؤولة
اولا آيسى الشحن بعدالمدخل وقرب الفييوز(قم برفعه)
بعدها المقاومات عند ريش البطارية معلمة بلون اخضر

----------


## عاشق المصطفى

تم  برفع ايسي الشحن الصغير بارك الله فيك

----------


## راشدمحمد

بارك الله فيك اخى-وماذا عن التورنادو؟ rashid mohammad ياعاشق المصطفى

----------


## حسنى العمده

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## king of royal

الله يينور على روح التعاون  
الف مبروووك على حل المشكله

----------

